# Tortoise throwing up?



## akp022 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was told a bit ago that tortoises do not throw up but I looked into Aggie's home tonight and found this beside him while he slept


so I picked him up and he had the red on his mouth so I'm pretty sure he threw it up. He isn't acting lethargic or anything and he was eating fine so I'm not sure what this is or how much I should be worried...


----------



## AnnV (Sep 6, 2013)

My Indian Star threw up once. We are fighting a RI and that scared me. It apparently was an isolated incident. He hasn't done it again, and eats well.

Ann from CT


----------



## ascott (Sep 6, 2013)

Is the red item any part of a food item that you offered? or in his grazing area? Does the tort ever cruise around you house?


----------



## sibi (Sep 6, 2013)

Good questions about the food. The red part, is that some strawberries he ate? If not, what is it? Tortoises do throw up. And when they do, the sound is horrible and frightening, but sometimes, it's an isolated occasion and it doesn't mean much. Tortoises can throw up if overheated, and/or they have RI. I've heard of stories of torts throwing up for no apparent reason that we humans can determine. I'm sure that isolated cases of this only means that something didn't agree with him, or he ate too much. In the absence of any other symptoms of illness, it's nothing to worry about.


----------

